# Hahn Snow Giant



## M1A2 Hahn (Feb 27, 2014)

I finally put up pictures of my "new" machine. 
This is a 1980 vintage, when Hahn was acquired by Gravely.
Everything works, and it doesn't seem to have seen much use. 
It's a big, heavy, overbuilt contraption, but I admire that in machinery.
The only plastic parts are the hand levers and gas tank.
I like the chain-drive auger the best.

DSCF7053.jpgDSCF7049.jpg


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow! That does look like a Brute. I don't think you'll have any end-of-the-driveway issues...
Bruce


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

*Hahn*

very nice! that's a real classic.. and in great shape.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice acquisition. How does the chain-drive auger work? Do they spin only when the wheels are moving?


----------



## M1A2 Hahn (Feb 27, 2014)

WestminsterFJR said:


> Nice acquisition. How does the chain-drive auger work? Do they spin only when the wheels are moving?


 
Thank you for your compliment. 
Yes, exactly right. The auger turns only when the wheels turn. There's a sprocket outside the right wheel, and there's a chain inside the housing coming off the wheel that drives he auger.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

You see any difference when the impeller is just two big blades? That is a trouble free idea if you keep the chains serviced.


----------



## M1A2 Hahn (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't need to move the snow very far, so the two-bladed impeller is adequate for me. My impression from reading this forum is that it probably can't match some other blowers for distance. If I stand in front of the chute I can feel that it moves what seems to be a lot of air.


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

Your snowblower looks huge, as if your blower was on steroids! How big is the bucket & the engine?


----------



## M1A2 Hahn (Feb 27, 2014)

The bucket is 24"wide, 19" high, 17" deep.I think the camera lens might have distorted the appearance. 
The engine is the original Tecumseh HM70. No smoke or noises. The previous owner was very conscientious with maintenance, including the use of synthetic oil. 
I think it's a find, although parts don't seem to exist, and hardly anybody ever heard of the name.


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

I am really looking forward to seeing a video of your Hahn in action. I thought my new Ariens was impressive with 420cc (about 15 hp). Yours must really throw snow greater than 50 feet.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

shes purdy.nice looking machine


----------



## M1A2 Hahn (Feb 27, 2014)

Vailen said:


> I am really looking forward to seeing a video of your Hahn in action. I thought my new Ariens was impressive with 420cc (about 15 hp). Yours must really throw snow greater than 50 feet.


 
This machine is so obsolete it doesn't show up on a video.
Mine's 7 HP; the "HM70" is the way Tecumseh designated the engine type and HP, such that "50" is 5HP, and so on.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

very nice, it seems that you'll have to post a vidio of it in action so there will be one


----------



## Jessie Baker Sr. (12 mo ago)

M1A2 Hahn said:


> Thank you for your compliment.
> Yes, exactly right. The auger turns only when the wheels turn. There's a sprocket outside the right wheel, and there's a chain inside the housing coming off the wheel that drives he auger.


Do you know what size chain it is mine broke


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Jessie, maybe try contacting the OP directly...the post is a bunch of years old...


----------

